# where to fish in jacksonville



## nicktrip

I just moved to jacksonville and i want to find some redfish and trout. I want to fish creeks. I don't have a boat and tried fishing around little talbot island and had no luck. thanks


----------



## emanuel

Can someone help him out here? I don't know JAX that well, so I'm hoping someone can answer for me. Now if we were talking about Sebastian, PCB, Myrtle Beach, Savannah, Tampa... Ok, you get the idea. Help a newbie out someone.


----------



## greybeard

On Atlantic blvd just past San Pablo there is a fairly new bridge. You go over that bridge, and get yourself to the nearest light to turn around. You will see a small house on your right just before the bridge the opposite way. Keep going a little farther and you come to a turn off that sez dead end. That puts you under the big bridge. You can fish the creek from the shore there. They catch reds, and just about every other kind of creek fish. There are snags but if you scope it out at low tide you can figure the best place to fish at high. You can fish low tide also in some spots in there. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## greybeard

Also there are numerous bridges along heckscher dr. (Im sure i spelled that wrong) I have seen them land trout off the bridges. I have caught red and black drum on the tidal flats off there also. You will see the fishing spots as you go along. There are a couple of places just before the white shell fish camp. You will be fishing mud at low tide though. Best time is 3-4 hours b4 and after high tide. Those darn sand Gnats get to me when I fish that area and I have developed an allergy to them so I'd rather fish the surf.


----------



## The Crew

*Hecksher Drive*

Grey is right. Depending on where you live come up I-95 North after you pass downtown Hecksher is about 3 exits after. Or you can come up 9A/St. Johns Bluff, its the first exit after the tall bridge from which you can see the power plant stacks. The same exit as the zoo.
There are also plenty of creeks in the Middleburg/Green Cove springs area that you'd have to ask someone else about. Alot of it may be private property.

On Hecksher go east. It will turn North. There is a bait shop on the right just after the turn. Its a great place for live bait.

Hecksher runs all the way up to Amelia Island and there are great places to fish all along it.
I've fished a couple of those spots, but mostly focused on Nassau Sound. Which you will hit just before Amelia Island. There is the old bridge on the left that a lot of people fish from. I prefer along the shore. I've seen a lot of reds caught there along with a lot of sharks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin

*Keep an open mind*

And be adventurous. 
I have lived and fished the beaches and and rivers around here since I was 10 and have found pleasure in fishing for just about anything in this area but mostly West and North Jax and mostly from shore.
Most of my favorite places involve trudging through knee deep muck or even loading my gear onto an inertube and swiming across a creek. I have even been accused of trolling with my daughter as I put a life vest on her loaded her with rods and drug her across to a set bulkheads under a bridge.
BigEdD is right Hecksher Dr. is a good place to start. Starting at Drummond Point (you can't miss it as that is where you will see all the big gas\oil storage tanks. The bridge there is excelant for trout at night from the bridge and i have caught many reds,drum and flounder by wading the west southwest bank.
Just before the next bridge down the road you will find some pull offs on the river side of the road. the bank here is a sandbar for a good ways out but drops suddenly so you would want to check it out at low tide. But wading there produces some fine reds at times (in front of the bouy is a nice hole but as I said the drop is sudden and the water is swift and strong.
A good ways down the road you will see Whiteshell bait and tackle (bait has been terrible there latly) just before it there are pipes that go under the road. at high tide there are a lot of fish there but low tide it is just mud. be awere tha there are a lot of rocks in front of the pipes so check out at low tide.
A good investment in this town is a kyak, canoe or john boat that can be trown in almost anywhere from the side of the road and paddled or pushed through the back creeks at HIGH tide just limit yourself to time or face being stranded till the next tide.
By the way, NO I am not a clean-cut dressed-up afraid to get rank fisherman. for those that know me there is a reason i drive that old jeep of mine, it is because I know I can totaly destroy the value of a vehicle in 3 trips of fishing and 1 hunting season. 
I am the master of misadventure and enjoy every minute of it.
Hope this helps


----------



## emanuel

F I LetsGoFishin said:


> I am the master of misadventure and enjoy every minute of it.


My new favorite quote. Thanks everyone for helping out.


----------

